# Resident evil 5 Gold Edition has stopped working



## GainwardR4W (Feb 11, 2017)

hello all im Gainward i want to know how i can fix this when i launch Resident evil 5 GE its says has stopped working it does not even show main menu only black screen then has stopped working


thanks in advance

i also have Not Gold Edition Version of RE5 this one works perfect only Gold 

My Specs:
CPU: i3-4170 3.7GHz
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti Windforce 2GB
Ram: 8GB
PSU: Cooler Master 700W
OS: Windows 10

all my drivers are up to date DirectX and Graphics Drivers


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried to reinstall the game?


----------



## GainwardR4W (Feb 11, 2017)

yes i have tryed to reinstall but no luck


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where did you get the game from? Did it ever work?


----------



## GainwardR4W (Feb 11, 2017)

i got it from my local Computer shop but they sell games to and they had RE5 GE so i got it and no it never worked and i also did inform them of the game not working they said they cant help me


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if running the game in Windows compatibility mode helps.


----------



## GainwardR4W (Feb 11, 2017)

should i run it in Win XP Win Vista Win 7 Win 8 Compatibility


----------



## GainwardR4W (Feb 11, 2017)

okay i try to run in Compatibility with all From Win XP to Win 8 still crash


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Use this for a full uninstall of the game: Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall, Portable Uninstaller

Make sure to delete all of the files associated with the game. Then reinstall it.


----------



## GainwardR4W (Feb 11, 2017)

i will try it


----------



## GainwardR4W (Feb 11, 2017)

i uninstalled the game removed everything that is associated with the game but still no luck i installed it on my friends PC and it runs no problem


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here on reinstalling your video card drivers:

How to clean your system from all display drivers - Tech Support Forum


----------



## GainwardR4W (Feb 11, 2017)

i used the guide still crash


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How is the game installed? Is it installed through a CD or a download?

Have you tried to reinstall it after disabling the antivirus?


----------



## GainwardR4W (Feb 11, 2017)

i install it with CD and i did disable my antivirus still crash :sad:


----------

